# FMT on Raymarine?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Not that I know of. I had some conversation a while back with the creator of FMT and two guides who are sponsored by Raymarine. Seems at least at that time that Raymarine was not interested. This could have changed recently. If so, good.


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I did find out that Raymarine and FMT are working together and Raymarine units might accept FMT chips in the upcoming year. We will see. Sticking with Simrad for now...


----------

